# Sexing N. amyae



## Becceles (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi everyone,
This is my 2yr old N. amyae who I have always thought was female, but now I'm not so sure as I have had mixed comments...
I know there are 'bumps' but they are not as pronounced as I have seen in pictures of known males, and I have seen some females who also have small bumps here. They were also 'late bloomers' :S and were absent until over a year of age.
I was thinking of getting another gecko but I wanted to be sure of the sex of this one first.
Thoughts? 






Thanks.


----------



## kitten_pheonix (Jul 7, 2014)

Those photos are too hard to id off. If you had clear shots of the underside of the tail it would be easier.
The plastic makes it way too cloudy


----------



## Becceles (Jul 7, 2014)

Kitten_pheonix, isn't it the size of the bulges that's needed? She/he isn't too friendly so it's really hard to get her/him to stay still in my hand without jumping out. I'll try and take a clearer one.

- - - Updated - - -

Are these better?


----------



## mummabear (Jul 8, 2014)

Looks male but what is it weight? Males are quite a bit smaller then females at full size.


----------



## butters (Jul 8, 2014)

From what I can see it looks female to me. No definite differentiation in the bulge and spurs look smallish. Males usually have two distinct bulges rather than one.


----------



## mummabear (Jul 8, 2014)

Butters could be right too, it's hard to see when bits are squished against the bottom of a tub. I reckon weight of the animal will confirm either way.


----------



## Becceles (Jul 8, 2014)

weight is 56grams

- - - Updated - - -

Her breeder tells me she is definitely a she, and she is a big girl just like her mum haha.


----------



## Frog1974 (Jul 8, 2014)

Looks female. Weighs the same as my female.


----------



## mummabear (Jul 8, 2014)

That weight says she is defiantly female.


----------

